# Your bird/animal symbol



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Which of these birds or animals would you choose as your symbol - based on your looks or character? It's just a light-hearted game, but if you would like to post your reasons or give a few details, that would be fab.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I would go for 'Elephant', because of the theory that 'an elephant never forgets' - memory is important to me, & people who know me are surprised at how much I remember of my childhood. Sadly, as I go deeper into the third age, my memory is getting worse, though I generally forget what I did last Thursday, not what I did on the family holiday at Robin Hood's Bay when I was six. 

Elephants can also be playful & enjoy being in small groups rather than big herds like horses.

I have always been tall and big-boned too, though not really fat. And I love dancing - elephants move quite gracefully when you watch them!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Wise, sagacious and sitting quietly in the background.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Raven. Smarter than I am (and a much better flyer). The carrion part, not so much.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Squirrel! I love squirrels. They know how to live life to the fullest, and are just plain adorable. ^_^

Wren would be close 2nd. After all, I love bird song, and Wrens have very nice songs. Thrushes are my favorite bird species.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I thought you'd include a quiz or something 

I find it hard to choose a single animal, as different animals fit different aspects of my personality. But today I'd go with my vulpine friend over here. Wise and nocturnal... and not beyond pulling the occasional mischievous prank or two!
















This fits perfectly:

Fox Animal Symbolism and Meanings

cunning
strategy
quick-thinking
adaptability
cleverness
wisdom

It is noteworthy to observe the fox while it is on the hunt. We see its entire body is pointed like an arrow - straight and tightly aimed. This is a symbolic message for us to set a determined, and powerfully focused mindset in order to "hit the target" of our desires.

Red Fox Meaning - Solar Attributes

The red in the fox is representative of a solar emblem. As a solar emblem the fox animal symbolism deals with:

passion
desire
intensity
expression

The fox encourages us to think outside of the box and use our intelligence in different, creative ways. The fox also brings us a message to try to approach our circumstances differently that we normally would. Be aware of some of our habits, and try a different angle of action.

The fox also a reminder that we must utilize all of our resources (seen and unseen) in order to accomplish our goals. Sometimes this means calling upon some unorthodox methods.

Furthermore, the fox is a sign to be mindful of our surroundings.

Phenomenally effective shapeshifters and incredibly adaptable, the fox beckons us to not make too many waves but rather, adapt to our surroundings, blend into it, and use our surroundings (and circumstances) to our advantage.

Other generalized fox symbolic meanings deal with...

Qualities the Fox Totem Facilitates

focus
determination
right-action

It should be obvious from this summary that fox animal symbolism goes far beyond what we may see on the surface. On the contrary, the fox has an incredible amount of knowledge and wisdom to share with us if/when we are willing to be still for the teachings.

I wonder if people could guess other members animals correctly


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

The clue's in my avatar!

(If you're reading this and thinking "George Osborne?", it used to be a red panda.)


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Believe it or not, but for me - a lion!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

The earliest animal I had a serious affinity with was snakes, and it was quite extreme.....when I was little I bought dozens up dozens of plastic toy snakes, eventually my parents said it was weird and asked me to stop. I'm not lacking in introspection but I can't figure out what it was about snakes that really hit me on some deep level - maybe it's some balance of beauty and power they seem to strike - but I feel like it would be a misrepresentation to not acknowledge them as having been a significant presence for me.

I'm not sure which animals of the many others I've had experiences with or fixations on represent a secondary totem, but....peacock does jump out to me, a little bit 



Ingélou said:


> I would go for 'Elephant', because of the theory that 'an elephant never forgets' - memory is important to me, & people who know me are surprised at how much I remember of my childhood. Sadly, as I go deeper into the third age, my memory is getting worse, though I generally forget what I did last Thursday, not what I did on the family holiday at Robin Hood's Bay when I was six.
> 
> Elephants can also be playful & enjoy being in small groups rather than big herds like horses.
> 
> I have always been tall and big-boned too, though not really fat. And I love dancing - elephants move quite gracefully when you watch them!


Is your sun sign Cancer? Cuz you really sound like one here.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Is your sun sign Cancer? Cuz you really sound like one here.


No - it's Taurus. Also a big solid creature.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

dogen said:


> The clue's in my avatar!
> 
> (If you're reading this and thinking "George Osborne?", it used to be a red panda.)


Thing is, I don't know what that beastie is; none of them in Vermont I think. I'd say badger, but is it mean enough?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

Ukko said:


> Thing is, I don't know what that beastie is; none of them in Vermont I think. I'd say badger, but is it mean enough?


I don't think badgers or red pandas could be considered mean! Red pandas are solitary, sedentary and shy. An exciting event would be finding a particularly munchy bamboo branch.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The lion is my astrological symbol, hence I have had a lifelong identification with the lion and other felines/cats. I like squirrels a lot, too, and have a tendency to squirrel tiny reserves of valuables that miraculously amass into significant hoards. The horse/stallion is an animal that represents my drive and strength. I also like crows, that are very intelligent, and their corvid cousins, the magpies, ravens and many others. I am sure there are other animals that represent facets of me, but I'd have to give it some thought—or page through a field guide of animals  I should note that I have a miraculous gift of memory, but the elephant doesn't resonate with my own nature.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone who has seen what I tend to post in the Funny Pictures thread can guess what I picked here.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

dogen said:


> I don't think badgers or red pandas could be considered mean! Red pandas are solitary, sedentary and shy. An exciting event would be finding a particularly munchy bamboo branch.


According to its reputation, the badger in not mean unless it is on the offense or the defense. I don't know how much of its time is spent in another arrangement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Ukko said:


> According to its reputation, the badger in not mean unless it is on the offense or the defense. I don't know how much of its time is spent in another arrangement.


I'll defer to your wisdom here, I'm on safer ground with George Osborne.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The Wren is the king of the birds!

Jenny wren proclaimed this and the birds scoffed. The eagle said he was clearly king but Jenny wren demurred. I can fly higher than any of you challenged Jenny wren and the eagle accepted the challenge. But when the eagle started to soar upwards Jenny wren hopped on his back and flew up with him. When he tired and could fly no higher Jenny wren took flight and flew even higher.






So they bought us freedom-not at little cost
Wherefore must we watch the King, lest our gain be lost,

Over all things certain, this is sure indeed,
Suffer not the old King: for we know the breed.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm not really sure, but if I was forced to choose between a dog and a cat, I would unhesitatingly be the latter. Of all the animals though, I don't know if I'm a cat. This is supposed to be one of those things you just know right? Well, forgive me for speculating, but as a tike I went through many different animal phases, the most memorable being oyster, komodo dragon, and peregrine falcon. Those don't exactly have much in common...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ummmmmm . . . . Gee, I don't know. 
<---------


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> ...as a tike I went through many different animal phases, the most memorable being oyster...


:lol::lol::lol:

I have never heard of anyone being an oyster.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I have never heard of anyone being an oyster.


There are serious 'image' problems with Komodo Dragon too. The peregrine falcon is the female of the species, if that matters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Ukko said:


> There are serious 'image' problems with Komodo Dragon too.


Could that be because of their habit of biting a leg of their prey (a deer, typically) and then following it for a day or so while it slowly dies?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sloth. .....


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I would like to be a catfish because Muddy Waters wanted to be one.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wobbegong would be my second choice, because wobbegong sounds silly.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Since I was a child I have felt an affinity with Dolphins.

Luckily I was a full grown adult before I learnt they are just as flawed as ALL other animals. Pity the poor Porpoise surrounded by a "School" of his larger cousins.

" ah this old world will never change."


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm a night owl. I also like to sit on my perch, watching intently for some passing rodent, and then swoop down and crush its bones.

What, you don't think that describes me?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I have never heard of anyone being an oyster.


Tell that to my seven year old self...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The Dog serves. The Dog is consistent and self-sacrificing. The Dog is forever torn between its feral nature and its domesticated facade. The Dog's greatest enemy is the Dog itself. The Dog represents the denial of nature.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Clownfish.

(And you thought I was going to say squirrel, didn't you? No, that was because years ago I did a forum short story series featuring myself and my companion squirrel, Edie.)


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

According to the Chinese Zodiac I was born in the Year of the Tiger.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The owl. I love to stay up all night when I can (and sleep half the day afterwards), especially if it is an opera night. My man sometimes calls me _Schneeeule_ - a snow owl, because of this. And I am - sort of - trying to acquire wisdom.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Ideal - Owl 
Real - Cat

I'm also part of the night owl club. Silence and not-being-bothered is precious, you can only get that when everyone else is unconscious.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I chose Lion. I am a Leo (and I don't believe in astrology), I am nocturnal (insomniac), and ginger (half Scots). So, it would be pretty ridiculous if my symbol was anything else.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> I chose Lion. I am a Leo (and I don't believe in astrology), I am nocturnal (insomniac), and ginger (half *Scots*). So, it would be pretty ridiculous if my symbol was anything else.












*Well chosen! *


----------

